# What happened to sorting



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorting is all messed up for me, but only on this forum. Anyone else having that issue or is it isolated to just my browser?


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Der be a problem...


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

yer kinda late to the party!

See:
http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx
and
http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx
and
http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That makes 4 threads! 

Normally I would tell you to look on the forum bugs forum... but since you cannot find anything on any forum it would be an unreasonable request ha ha









Greg


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

turn signal it works...it doesn't......... 

Dont't worry it will all end dec 21 rst! So they say....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

And another thread: 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/31/aft/1460/afv/topic/Default.aspx#225 

Greg


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Unfortunately, that topic is OLD and refers to clicking on the topic headers which no longer exist. So it is of little use (an understatment, of course).


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, in fact none of the topics are of any use!


----------

